# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > آردوئینو (Arduino) >  شبیه ساز آردوئینو

## aqm176

سلام و خسته نباشید.
شبیه ساز خوبی سراغ دارید که برای آردوئینو باشه، یا بهتر از پروتئوس بشه باهاش کار کرد؟
لینک یا اسم ممنون میشم

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

در پروتئوس ماژول شبیه ساز آردوئینو هست. فایل های Hex آردوئینو رو می گیره و تو شبیه ساز اجرا می کنه.

----------


## mehdi_only

اره نرم افزار fritzing

----------


## نیما عطایی

> اره نرم افزار fritzing


سلام 
fritzing فقط نرم افزار طراحی و نه نرم افزار شبیه ساز

----------

